# Best Survival (all-around) Knife?



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm looking for a good survival (all-around) knife to take with me when I go fishing, camping, or anytime I'm in the outdoors. I've done a little research and the front runner for me so far is the Gerber LMF

http://www.gerbergear.com/index.php/product/id/63

some reviews
http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-22-01629-B ... B000E3QUB6

See picture depictions at the bottom of the following site for other uses
http://heezy.com/gerber.html

I keep reading good reviews about it, but am open to other suggestions.

Any other thoughts on other knives I should consider or ones you have had good experiences with?


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Survival (all-around) Knife*

I have always been a fan of ColdSteel Knives They are very strong,and durable, I have owned a couple Benchmade's too and liked them. For the price this Gerber looks like a good one.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Best Survival (all-around) Knife*

im impressed with what i see i may look into getting one as well thanks for the input


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I've done more research and I'm definitely going with 1 of the following 3 companies

Gerber
-LMF II

Cold Steel
-SRK or the Master Hunter

SOG
-Seal Pup


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

I think any one of those knives would make you very happy. I think they are all very good ones. *OOO* 

However, just my .02, but ....if ya wanna nitpick... :O//: 

If it were me, I'd probably go with the ColdSteel Master Hunter - in the SanMai III, not the Carbon-V steel. It's VG-1 steel. Also, I really like the Kraton handles. I have a Master Hunter (in Carbon-V) and an SRK. Both knives are great, the SRK is pretty heavy duty but ... I think the blade shape of the Master Hunter is just more useful. (I don't think Cold Steel makes 'em in Carbon-V anymore, but they are still out there on store shelves - avoid them, go with the VG-1 steel) :O||: 

I like the noggin' buster on the handle of the Gerber LMF, and the handle is made if Kraton. In reviews it appears 99.9% of people love the heck outa them. There some are reviews with the insulated handle as a selling point. I think that's a little silly. I don't see many people in survival situations cutting through live electrical wires. Handle shape gets mixed reviews. It may not be as comfortable to hold but it would definately be easier to lash to a stick. -Ov- 

The Fallkniven knives look very nice too. They are VG-10 steel, which is great for knives. VG-1, like the Master Hunter has is a tougher steel though. I am not familiar with the material the handles are made out of. The Master Hunter looks like it can generally be purchased for a few pesos leass then either the F1 or the S1. They are darn good looking knives though, /drool. 

To summarize my rambling - -O\__- Any of the knives you've narrowed it down to would make you very happy. I like the Cold Steel Master Hunter in SanMai III best.

Note: I freely admit to being biased towards Cold Steel knives, may want to take that into consideration. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Great info and insight Briar Patch, thanks! Quick question........... Do most outdoor outfitters (Cabelas, Sportsmans, etc) carry these 3 knives or are some of them online only? Or in other words where can I get them?


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Cutlery corner in orem usually has a good selection.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have seen the Gerber LMF at Sportsmans Warehouse. I have not seen the others there. Gallensons carries Cold Steel so you might look there. 

My personal choice is the good old fashioned Ka-Bar Marine knife but I have a Cold Steel Recon Tanto as well. I like the basic design and feel of the Gerber LMF but I have not seen it without the serrated belly which I don't like because it makes unsuitable for batonning.

If you want to see some reviews on different survival blades check out the Nutnfancy project on Youtube.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Gotta love the the Ka-Bar! I have two recon Tantos the full size and the 50/50 folder They have taken abuse and show minimal sign of it.


----------



## padz (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a collection of survival knife, but I am still collecting different kinds of knife.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Usually there are 2 kinds of "best."

The best value, and the best made.

The Cold Steel Master Hunter is hard to beat for the best value.

My favorite survival knife in the all-around category is hands down the Extrema Ratio "Col Moschin."


----------



## munoz (Aug 18, 2011)

I used this.


----------

